# Do you have a Kona Hoss For sale?



## Fatguyonlittlebike (Dec 31, 2012)

Ok, so I was suggested a Kona Hoss Hardtail frame for my size.

So I am looking to see if any one has a frame for sale?

I have looked every where and it seems that the Hoss is really hard to find, none on ebay nor on craigslist near me.

I am willing to pay for shipping.

Mainly looking for frame, the one that i liked most was a 2005 Kona Hoss hard tail with the top of the down tube was kinda almost flat and tapers down to more round twoards the bottom.

If any one knows where I can get one for a good price please let me know

Also, i looked but this forum doesnt have a classified's section... other wise i would have looked in there and posted in there.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

Main Index - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

So, what is your size, type of riding you are going to do, and price range? Finding a Hoss may be tough, but there are other frames that may be appropriate. Give the specifics, and you will likely get more advice than you can use (or want).

First suggestion, look at On-one 456. You can put a 4-6" fork on it, and it will ride well. Good price even when not on sale.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

clydecrash said:


> So, what is your size, type of riding you are going to do, and price range? Finding a Hoss may be tough, but there are other frames that may be appropriate. Give the specifics, and you will likely get more advice than you can use (or want).
> 
> First suggestion, look at On-one 456. You can put a 4-6" fork on it, and it will ride well. Good price even when not on sale.


Here his original thread with info.

http://forums.mtbr.com/clydesdales-tall-riders/bike-me-831919.html


----------



## Fatguyonlittlebike (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah sorry i am 6'3 380 lbs ive gotten sug on wheels and frames 
Someone said my hight would be 20"

Honestly im looking for any solid frame dont care about scratches
I can always have the frame repainted


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

Fatguyonlittlebike said:


> Yeah sorry i am 6'3 380 lbs ive gotten sug on wheels and frames
> Someone said my hight would be 20"
> 
> Honestly im looking for any solid frame dont care about scratches
> I can always have the frame repainted


Yes sir, locating a bike you can use to get started riding is more important than frame cosmetics. You can always pick up something trick once you build up your endurance and are obsessed with the sport...and it will happen.

Anyhow, I would look for a Large or XL frame. Try checking with your local bike store and see if they can help.


----------



## Lesrace82 (Feb 21, 2009)

Sette Reken frame is supposed to be able to take a pretty good beating. I am 100 lbs lighter but it hasn't given me any issues at all. Not sure if there is any bigger riders than me on one that has posted up about it.


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

Op, look at getting some type of surly like a karate monkey. You say you are looking at startjng with a lot of road riding so a ridgid fork mtb would be a good choice and surlys steel frames will be plenty durable for your weight. Do you have a set budget? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Lesrace82 said:


> Sette Reken frame is supposed to be able to take a pretty good beating. I am 100 lbs lighter but it hasn't given me any issues at all. Not sure if there is any bigger riders than me on one that has posted up about it.


A friend of mine built one up for his wife. I (@ 6'5" and 265lbs) actually thought it was a bit on the . . . . . "flexy" side for someone like me. JMHO

If the OP is still looking for something strong and substantial and cannot find a HOSS, you might see if you can find a used DB Response frame. Those things are also built like a brick outhouse and should be pretty cheap on the used market.


----------



## konahossboss (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey fat guy on little bike i seen your thread and do have a hoss for sale if you havent already found one feel free to contact me


----------



## Over Weight Ninja (Oct 4, 2013)

Do you still have a Hoss for sale?


----------



## ZackRyan (Aug 22, 2012)

*20" Hoss for sale*



Over Weight Ninja said:


> Do you still have a Hoss for sale?


Hey! I have a Hoss frame (and parts - negotiable) for sale if you are still looking.


----------



## Earhold (Jan 2, 2014)

I have 2 kona hoss bikes for sale. I just listed them in the classifieds


----------



## Sofakinold (Dec 17, 2005)

I also have a Kona Hoss for sale. Asking $450


----------



## ebeck88 (Jun 6, 2014)

Anyone still have a Hoss for sale?


----------



## Sofakinold (Dec 17, 2005)

There are two listed on yakaz.com in Ky and one in Calif.


----------

